# utah show



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

Ofk's up a notch to first an body pound in ace class both days and betty took a first and a second


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!! Awsome job!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats notch and betty!!! ya'll bringin betty to ga?


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

i cant believe i missed this, i was so looking foward to attending, anyone has pics from the show?


----------

